# What To use on the Dash?



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

As the title says really what do you guys use on the Dash? I am OK in terms of products but am unsure on what sort of Cloth or Applicator to use due to the texture of the dash.

I am worries that a plush MF cloth will leave 'bits' behind?

Any suggestions appreciated.

TIA.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

tbh i normally just use a MF as a duster most of the time, but use aerospace 303 when it's getting a proper job


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

MF cloth for me too, I use Megs Last Touch on the dash, keeps it looking like it should.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> As the title says really what do you guys use on the Dash? I am OK in terms of products but am unsure on what sort of Cloth or Applicator to use due to the texture of the dash.
> I am worries that a plush MF cloth will leave 'bits' behind?


Getting a lint-free finish needs as good a cloth as you can find. The dash texture is pretty bad for picking up any tiny bits going. I just use a damn lint-free cloth following by a drier portion of it.

What does the aerospace 303 stuff do?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

ScoobyTT said:


> What does the aerospace 303 stuff do?


http://www.autogeek.net/303aerprot.html


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

That sounds like good stuff, especially for use on the seals around the windows and B pillar. These look like they'd get quite dry. Does it alter the sheen level of the dash at all? I like that the TT dash doesn't reflect much in the windscreen


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

ScoobyTT said:


> That sounds like good stuff, especially for use on the seals around the windows and B pillar. These look like they'd get quite dry. Does it alter the sheen level of the dash at all? I like that the TT dash doesn't reflect much in the windscreen


this is where it's quite good: if the surface is grained like the dash it stays mat, if it's a smooth surface it gives a nice satin sheen


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks guys - I'd planned to use 303 so I'll see how I get on with my MFs. I found a Megs Foam applicator better in the A3 over a MF hence my question. I've detailed the exterior so just have interior, engine bay and shuts etc to do now.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Baby wipes or MF cloth and Mr Shean for me


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I use 303 or Einzett Cockpit Premium, which leaves a nice matt OEM finish


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Ikon66 said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds like good stuff, especially for use on the seals around the windows and B pillar. These look like they'd get quite dry. Does it alter the sheen level of the dash at all? I like that the TT dash doesn't reflect much in the windscreen
> ...


Sounds ideal! £15 a bottle though :-| I'll give it a punt.

Thinking of Yellow_TT's baby wipes, I've still got some Armor-All matte finish dashboard wipes kicking around. I've not tried them on the TT yet but found with my previous car that they were a bit wet to start with so were a bit streaky but once they dried out a bit you could get a good finish with them. I might try them out, although I prefer natural products if I can get them.


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

I never want a super-shiny finish to mine, and I've always used Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care applied with a tescos blue cloth!

Probably sacrilege using just a blue cloth, but it's always given me a lovely finish.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Using the 303 stuff as well :wink:


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Poorboys natural look dressing or Einszett Cockpit Premium..


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

qstix said:


> Poorboys natural look dressing or Einszett Cockpit Premium..


I do use the Poorboys as well (smells great).


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

ahaydock said:


> qstix said:
> 
> 
> > Poorboys natural look dressing or Einszett Cockpit Premium..
> ...


Poorboys for me as well


----------



## badgerbob (Sep 26, 2009)

has anyone compaired 303 against poor boys as i am not sure which one to buy


----------

